# DeeJay100six has a new colour Jacket



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations for being appointed Tech with Microsoft Support Dave

Well done Matey! :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done indeed . .


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Wait. What does this mean. Please explain to noobs like me.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats to your promotion...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

peterhuang913 said:


> Wait. What does this mean. Please explain to noobs like me.


hes not a general member anymore, hes joined the microsoft support team.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

That means there is a MST on this forum. Is it sponsored by Microsoft or is it just a name?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have done the exact same thing thinking the edit button was in the bottom right corner. just ask a moderator to fix it for you. 


> That means there is a MST on this forum. Is it sponsored by Microsoft or is it just a name?


To answer your question, if you noticed some members have banners in their signature. some have articles, some have hardware (like in mine), some have microsoft, etc... that means those members are responsible to help within those sections within tsf.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

I see. But does that mean you can't help elsewhere because you are responsible for one particular section?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah thanks guys. :laugh:

My email account just told me there were trillions of replies to this thread and i was impressed..................but most of them were from peterhuang913.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

deejay100six said:


> Yeah thanks guys. :laugh:
> 
> My email account just told me there were trillions of replies to this thread and i was impressed..................but most of them were from peterhuang913.


 Anyways, grats.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats dj well done on the promtion

peter i fixed your posts up

also this might answer your question

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f68/diffrent-teams-and-how-to-join-a-team-284522.html


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the promotion Dave :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

congrats DeeJay100six ,welcome to the club.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Dave.

JC

.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dave* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats (6001JD)^(-1)


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

huh? you can't edit posts in this forum? i forgot to add the img tag



ssj4Gogeta said:


> congrats (6001JD)^(-1) http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/22/1530417/biggrin.gif


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

lol, anyone one like me who got stuck with no edit option.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Everyone but Mod's and higher can't edit here :smile: (Maybe Mentors as well) 

Sorry about the thread take over Dave :grin: I'm not responsible for it, but I'll apologise for it. :laugh:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks again,everyone.

S'Okay Kris, the more the merrier.:laugh:

@ssj4Gogeta, its ok, i saw the smiley, anyway. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats deejay! The green looks good on you!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ashumann12 said:


> Congrats deejay! The green looks good on you!


:laugh: Thanks Adam, :wave: Not keen on the colour actually, but i don't suppose they'd change it just for me. :laugh:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Don't worry gogetta I got it for you :wink:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

deejay100six said:


> :laugh: Thanks Adam, :wave: Not keen on the colour actually, but i don't suppose they'd change it just for me. :laugh:


if you work really hard it will change to a bolded blue :wink:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> if you work really hard it will change to a bolded blue :wink:


Heh, slavedriver! :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Belated congrats Dave - well done indeed!!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Iain. :smile:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

> if you work really hard it will change to a bolded blue


That`s not true!

.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

No, it can't be, can it?

Hi Elaine. :wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Dai. :grin:


----------

